# Torn between these: Smith I/O ,Oakley Splice or A frames



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

Im tired of my ANON Figments..... Im ready to upgrade my eyewear..Either Smith I/O
or Oakley Splice or Oakley A Frame?????????

I have a average size face and dont wear helmets... I usually ride pow and partly sunny days for the most part...

The Smiths look huge but have not seen in person and I hear the A frames are really small... And splice are large but not too big??

Can anyone give a hand?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

a-frames aren't that small and actually fit bigger than the crowbars/splices (but have smaller lenses)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I love my I/O


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

Zee said:


> I love my I/O


How big are those I/O ? Im looking for the black pinstripe ones... Know any places selling them?


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here you go, I think these are the ones your talking about

Smith IO Snow Goggles


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I would say go try them on. I ended up getting the I/O primarily on fit, the splice was a bit narrow feeling and the A-Frame just didn't feel like much of an upgrade over my Bolle's. I also liked the Electric EG2's but they didn't fit with my helmet, the Smith's fit fine with my Bolle helmet, actually they fit up really well with no gap and the top vent nice and clear.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

splices are a bit smaller than the crowbars.. I have the black/ghost text/silver lens and a 40something skier lady told me "wow, your googles look really nice. They have a Darth Vadarish theme to it..."


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I will never use another goggle but my I/O


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it true that 2009 I/O have some defect? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

yusoweird said:


> Is it true that 2009 I/O have some defect? Can anyone confirm?


I haven't heard of any issues with the I/Os. Would love to hear from someone if they know anything.

To the OP, if I didn't already have two pairs of VZ Feenoms, I'd probably get a pair of I/Os.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yusoweird said:


> Is it true that 2009 I/O have some defect? Can anyone confirm?


the way the lens is designed can allow moisture/snow/feces get through the "gap" between the lens and frame

the lens on the I/O actually sits outside of the frame rather than in the frame itself in order to accommodate the easy switch-in/out feature


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd rock the I/O if it fits you. Great value too since you get 2 lenses and a hard case for the price. Been seeing them on Whiskey or Brociety the last couple days for like $60.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Smith I/O. I haven't found a better goggle or better lenses for any price.

I haven't had any problems with feces/crud/dirt/snow getting between the lens and the frame. It's a tight and solid fit and the goggles are extremely well-made.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

earl_je said:


> splices are a bit smaller than the crowbars.. I have the black/ghost text/silver lens and a 40something skier *cougar* told me "wow, your googles look really nice. They have a Darth Vadarish theme to it...*I want to ply you with alcohol then savage you*"


Fixed 10char


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I decided and pulled the trigger after going to a local snow shop EXIT and tried on all the goggles I felt the Oakley Splice was the most comfortable and high quality optic goggle I ever tried on. I like the I/O but a lil too bulky for my liking... I have read great reviews on them but in person next to the Splice they fell a lil short to me...Both are great but I found a pair of Jet Black/Hi yellows for $70!!! Cant Beat %50 off!

St.Bernards sports...Check em out if your looking for Splice's

Best Oakley goggle so far!!! Plus the nose cutaway is great for excellent breathing good bye nose pinch!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> the way the lens is designed can allow moisture/snow/feces get through the "gap" between the lens and frame
> 
> the lens on the I/O actually sits outside of the frame rather than in the frame itself in order to accommodate the easy switch-in/out feature


I can see that happening, I wonder if anyone have a diy fix for it? hot glue between the lens maybe? :dunno:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

That would be a great way to ruin your lenses, if not the entire goggle.

In my experience there is absolutely no reason to mess with it. 





yusoweird said:


> I can see that happening, I wonder if anyone have a diy fix for it? hot glue between the lens maybe? :dunno:


----------

